# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спам-статистика за период 12 – 18 января 2009 г.

## SDA

На прошедшей неделе доля спама в почтовом трафике Рунета в среднем составила 85,8%. В тематическом распределении спама произошли значительные изменения. Заметно упали доли рубрик «Спам для взрослых» (-7,4%), «Медикаменты; товары/услуги для здоровья» (-6,9%) и «Реплики элитных товаров» (-5,1%). Возросшая после каникул деловая активность проявилась в увеличении долей тематик «Образование» (+5,6%), «Другие товары и услуги» (+5,3), «Реклама спамерских услуг» (+4,4%) и «Недвижимость» (+2,1%). В большинстве писем рубрики «Другие товары и услуги» содержалась ссылка на один и тот же сайт, где предлагается заказать сериалы на DVD-дисках. Владельцы этого ресурса, по всей видимости, решили развивать свой бизнес именно с помощью массовой рассылки спама. Доля таких сообщений составила 12,5% от всего спам-потока.

«Криминальный спам» содержит информацию о выигранной лотерее и ссылки на вредоносные программы. В «Политическом спаме» замечены опросы о новом президенте США после Барака Обамы, а также затронуты проблемы газового конфликта. «Самый оригинальный спам» содержит прессрелиз: «В.И.Ленин требует немедленного перезахоронения» и предлагает любовный приворот, а также антибуксовку. «Самый массовый спам» содержит предложение о покупке DVD-дисков.

http://www.spamtest.ru/document?pubi...0487&context=1

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

